# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  TARAF Gazetesi, Bülent Arınç'a suikast planlarını yayınladı...

## bozok

*Zaytung*
*dürüst tarafsız ahlaksız haber* 



*TARAF Gazetesi, Bülent Arınç'a suikast planlarını yayınladı...*




*facebook'ta Paylaş* *twitter'a Yolla* *friendfeed'e Yolla* *Allah'a Havale Et* 
*Sıradaki Haber:* 
*Hülya Avşar, medyadan elini eteğini çekmesi sözü karşılığı Mısır'a vali olarak atandı...*

 


...

----------

